# Exclusive Car Care - Magma Red Aston Martin V12 Vantage | Paint Correction & 22PLE



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

*Exclusive Car Care - Magma Red Aston Martin V12 Vantage | Paint Correction & 22PLE*

Hi guys

Thanks for taking the time to view another thread from us:thumb:

Owner made the short drive over from Oxford and left me with the car for a couple of days to carry out a Paint Correction Detail and to have 22PLE Glass Coating applied.

Few "before & afters" during the first stage of machine polishing

50/50...












































































































The final stage of machine polishing carried out...




























The carbon fiber louvres were polished by hand before fitting back on to the bonnet.










Once all the machine polishing stages were complete the paintwork was wiped down with IPA and then 22PLE VX1 Pro Signature Glass Coat was then applied to all painted surfaces.










22PLE VM1 Signature Rim & Metal Coat was applied to wheels, brake calipers and exhaust tail pipes. Ideal protection from brake dust & exhaust residue and resists temperatures up to 700 degrees Celsius!










Glass treated with Gtechniq G1 ClearVision Smart Glass...










And here is the end result....








































































































































Thanks for reading!!


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Fanatastic work Jay

Stunning motor :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

lovely work... colour really suits the car....

:thumb:


----------



## kevoque (Jan 16, 2012)

Love the car, colour and amazing work


----------



## andy_ad567 (Sep 26, 2010)

stunning mate. love the colour of the paint and the metallic is amazing.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Top drawer fella's:thumb:

Definately the colour for it!

Always like your writeups Jay, letting the sensible amount of quality photo's tell the story.

ATB 

Chris


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic work but where's the sun?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Jay, as ever... pure perfection!


----------



## Jason M5 (Jul 15, 2010)

Stunning car,great work.


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

Beautiful colour, pop and overall finish... top class


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Superb work Jay, on a beautiful car! :thumb:
Awesome photos.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning work


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Absolutely stunning Jay, mega colour too!


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

loving the finish there


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks fantastic:thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Great presentation and superior Work done , well done Jay :thumb:

It´s a shame AM delivers the cars like this one , you should be added to the part of the paint finishing of Super Factories from NG


----------



## dazzlecar (Sep 5, 2011)

Well done mate, excellent work!I love that colour.


----------



## alesoft73 (Aug 27, 2012)

Nice JOB!
Fantastic CAR!


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

Amazing finish!


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Stunning colour and finish as always


----------



## robair_68 (Feb 26, 2012)

Great job!! How many layers of 22ple?


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

God that is stunning!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Simply Stunning Jay:thumb:

That paint looks beyond wet !!

Mario


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Stunning work Jay! :thumb:


----------



## cleaningfreak (Sep 3, 2011)

fantastic !


----------



## twitchDC5 (Mar 4, 2012)

Stunning car and colour! Outstanding finish. Great work


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Awesome Jay


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

that colour looks great on it :thumb: awesome work too


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks stunning :thumb:


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Your usual standard of finish there Jay, always a pleasure to read :thumb:
What a great colour too, perfectly matched to the car :argie:
The 50:50 shots are a nice touch to your write up too.


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

Stunning work, on a great car.


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

Exceptional work Jay!
Beautiful finish on this excellent colour!!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Great work Jay! The Aston looks super sweet in that colour all polished up and coated! 

I like the way you did the before and after pics too! :thumb:


----------



## Nemegog (Jan 27, 2012)

One word, epic..


----------

